#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  صور جديده مسيئه للرسول وعرض تلفزيونى ساخر

## eslamko_86

صور جديدة مسيئة للرسول الكريم في الدانمارك
سمير شطارة-أوسلوأقامت منظمة الشبيبة التابعة لحزب الشعب الدانماركي -المشارك في ائتلاف الحكومة الدنماركية الحاكم- حفلا لرسم ما وصفته بـ "أبشع صورة" للرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم.
وعرضت صحيفة "أفيسن" شريطا للحفل وأظهرت فيه صورا مسيئة للرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم. وتنص المسابقة التي أقيمت في إطار مخيم صيفي شبابي على أن من يخسر فيها يرتدي برقعا كنوع من المزيد من السخرية والاستهزاء بالإسلام.
وأوضح رئيس منظمة الشبيبة كنيث كريستيانسين في تصريح للجزيرة نت أنه لم يكن متواجدا أثناء عرض الرسوم بالاحتفال، واصفا عرض الرسوم بالخطأ الكبير وأنه لا يقبل بهذا العمل إطلاقا لو كان متواجدا في الحفل.
ورفض كريتيانسين أن يتناول مسألة الاعتذار بشكل مباشر عن عرض الرسوم واكتفى برفضها، داعيا المسلمين إلى الاعتراف بأن المسيح ابن الله تعالى، وأن عليهم أن يؤلفوا كتبا تعريفية عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم "لتحسين صورته في الغرب والتعريف به".  
من جانبه قال الناطق باسم الوقف الإسلامي الدانماركي قاسم سعيد في اتصال مع الجزيرة نت إن تاريخ هذا الحزب أسود تجاه المسلمين، فتارة يشتمون الإسلام ويصفونه كمرض سرطان بأوروبا، وتارة يساوونه بالفاشية والنازية.
ودعا سعيد رئيس المنظمة إلى إثبات عكس ذلك إن كان صادقا في وصفه بأن العمل غير مناسب، وأن يثبت ذلك بوضوح وبأعمال حقيقية لمحو تاريخهم الأسود.
وأضاف سعيد "دعونا قيادة الحزب لاتخاذ موقف رسمي تجاه الرسوم ومحاسبة القائمين عليها، وذلك بطردهم من الحزب بشكل رسمي، لأن قوانينه تنص على أن أي شخص يخرج عن سياسة الحزب ويلحق أذى بتصريحاته أو أعماله تنعكس على الحزب بالضرر يفصل".
وأكد أن الحزب ضرب الرقم القياسي في فصل أعضاء مؤسسين له، وكان آخرهم قبل بضعة أيام عندما فصلوا أحد أعضائهم لدعوته إلى ضرورة فتح الحزب وعدم انغلاق أفكاره وتقوقعه وإعطاء الأعضاء المزيد من حرية التعبير.
وقد عرضت صحيفة "أفيسن" شريط فيديو الاحتفال الشبابي بخصوص الرسوم المسيئة للرسول الكريم على موقعها عبر الإنترنت.
يذكر أن التاسع والعاشر من الشهر الجاري ستبدأ محاكمة رفعها المسلمون في الدانمارك على رئيس القسم الثقافي بصحيفة يولاندس بوسطن لعرضه الرسوم الكاريكاتورية المسيئة للرسول الكريم عليه السلام قبل نحو عام

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> صور جديدة مسيئة للرسول الكريم في الدانمارك





الصور المسيئة للرسول و قد أضيفت إلى أكبر موسوعة عالمية مجانية
*The Twelve Cartoons*

*و خدعوكم و قالوا رسام واحد دنماركى طلع اللى رسم الصور عدد 12 رسام دنماركى و هاكم أسماء الرسامين:*
Franz FüchselPeder BundgaardPoul Erik Poulsen Claus SeidelKurt WestergaardRasmus Sand H&oslash;yerJens-JuliusErik Abild S&oslash;rensenArne S&oslash;rensenAnnette CarlsenBob KatzenelsonLars RefnThe imam's fake 
Mohammed cartoons












http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jylland...ns_controversy


جريدة الفجر المصرية التى نشرت الصور
http://www.brusselsjournal.com/node/792

المثل بيقول "سكتناله دخل بحماره"

ماذا تنتظرون بعد أن بلف النازى السابق و البابا الحالى بتاع الفاتيكان سفراء العرب و المسلمين عندما استقبلهم فى الفاتيكان و أقنعهم أنهم فهموا كلامه غلط فيتشجع الأوروبيون و على رأسهم الدنماركيون بمعاودة مهاجمة الرسول الكريم عامدين متعمدين لا يهمهم شئ طالما نحن المسلمون مستسلمين و تابعين و نساق للمذابح مغمضى العيون

----------


## samey

الأسلام دين أخلاقيات والمسلم عليه أن يتكلم بالمناسب فيحترم الناس ويعاملهم بالحسنى ويفعل الخير ويمتنع عن الشر وبذلك نأمن أن يتطاول الذين لايعلمون على رموزنا
لكن إن فعل من يدعى الأسلام الأساءة وخالف الله فهو المتسبب فيكون هذا هو رد الفعل 
)وَلا تَسُبُّوا الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ فَيَسُبُّوا اللَّهَ عَدْواً بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ كَذَلِكَ زَيَّنَّا لِكُلِّ أُمَّةٍ عَمَلَهُمْ ثُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ مَرْجِعُهُمْ فَيُنَبِّئُهُمْ بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ) (الأنعام:108) 

وَلا تَسْتَوِي الْحَسَنَةُ وَلا السَّيِّئَةُ ادْفَعْ بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ فَإِذَا الَّذِي بَيْنَكَ وَبَيْنَهُ عَدَاوَةٌ كَأَنَّهُ وَلِيٌّ حَمِيمٌ) (فصلت:34)
هذه هى خلق الأسلام وحنى ناشر الأساءة كأنه يعملها

----------


## أسد

قد بدت الغضاء من أفواههم وما تخفي صدورهم أكبر
أثنار‏:‏
شافيز يماثل الفاشية الإسلامية‏!‏

خوسيه ماريا أثنار‏ 
سانتياجو ـ وكالات الأنباء
رئيس وزراء إسبانيا السابق خوسيه ماريا أثنار‏..‏ لا يتوقف عن إثارة الضجيج حول الإسلام الراديكالي وتشبيه زعماء العالم الذين لا تروق سياستهم له بـالفاشية الإسلامية‏..‏ آخر تقليعاته في هذا المجال‏,‏ قوله إن شافيز رئيس فنزويلا يمثل خطرا علي أمريكا اللاتينية يماثل خطر الفاشية الإسلامية علي العالم‏,‏ التي وصفها بأنها الأيديولوجية التي تدعم الإرهاب العالمي‏,‏ يليها في خطورتها خطر شافيز في عباءة كاسترو الرئيس الكوبي‏.‏ وأضاف ـ في حديثه لصحيفة إل‏.‏ميركوريو التشيلية‏:‏ أن شافير يغذي أشكال التطرف القائم علي معايير عرقية‏.‏ 
نقلا من جريدة الأهرام

----------


## om faisal

السلام عليكم
من وجهة نظري الشخصية
ارى ان خير طريقة للدفاع عن نبينا
عن ديننا
عن انفسنا
هو
التعاون
التكافل
الاستغناء بالمسلم عمن سواه
ليس كافيا
ان نقاطع البان الدنمارك
بل ينبغي انتاج البان تعادل ما تنتجه الدنمارك300مرة
باموال عربية واسلامية
ليس مهما اين
في مصر
في السودان
في اي مكان اخر
ليس مهما اين بالظبط
وفقا لما تقتقتضيه دراسات الجدوى وخلافه
ان اصحاب المليارات العرب
عليهم واجب كبير تجاه امتهم ودينهم
لماذا يوجهون اموالهم للفتن
قنوات فضائية اضرارها اكثر من نفعها مليار مرة
جرائم قتل وتصفية جسدية
مشاريع للكسب السريع وهامش الربح المريع
وعناك نموذج رائع في السعودية
وهو شركة المراعي
وارجو الا يعتبر البعض ذكري لها بالاسم نوع من الدعاية لها
ينبغي ان يكون في عالمنا العربي والاسلامي
اكثر من400شركة مماثلة
تكون الواحدة منها اكبر من امكانيات الشركة القائمة100مرة
واذا كنتم لا تريدون ذلك
اتركوه للافراد
فلتتصدى جهة مخلصة بجمع المال في اكبر اكتتاب عام على مستوى الدول الاسلامية
بدون حد ادنى
دولار مثلا لمن اراد
وبدون حد اقصى
وانا واثقة ان المبلغ الذي يمكن جمعه
اكثر من100مليار دولار
ولكن ارجو ان يتواجد في طبقة الحكام والاقتصاديين
من يؤمن بالفكرة
من لاينهبها
من لا يكون دافعه منها
لغير ارضاء الله ورسوله
ويمكن تباعا
تنفيذ الفكرة في جميع الاتجاهات
منتجات اللحوم والداجنة والاسماك والبيض
القمح والارز
البقوليات
...................الخ
لابد من مقاطعة كل الدول جملة واحدة وليس الدنمارك فقط
وذلك ليس بعدم شراء منتجاتهم وحسب 
بل بشراء المنتج البديل
من انتاجنا
بعد توفيره
واذا نجحنا في الغذاء
حتما سننجح بالتدريج فيما هو اصعب

كالسلاح وغيره
وهناك مقولة شائعة لحاكم عربي(اطلق على نفسه عميد الحكام العرب والافارقة)
منافسا الدعيع وحسام حسن واحمد حسن على العمادة
قال لا فض فوه
لا حرية لشعب ياكل من وراء البحار
وارجو لمن لديه احصائية رسمية او موثوق بها
ان يخبرنا كم حجم واردات الدول الاسلامية في مجال الغذاء
هل يدلني احدكم بكم ياكل مليار و200مليون مسلم من بلاد غير المسلمين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لا تنقبوا عن قنوات مغمورة او صحف مغمورة بلغات ربما لا يتحدثها الا عدة الاف
دعوا النار تاكل نفسها
ودعونا نعترف بالتقصير
كمسلمين
فلنعمل بجد واجتهاد
فلنتوقف جميعا عن التدخين ممكن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فلنتوقف جميعا عن النفاق
ان الله يحب اذا عمل احدكم عملا ان يتقنه
اطلبوا العلم من المهد الى اللحد
اطلبوا العلم ولو في الصين
(واين هي الصين الآن واين نحن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟)
لايؤمن احدكم حتى يحب لاخيه ما يحب لنفسه
واخيرا من لنا بابي بكر الصديق لهذا الزمان الذي يجمع مليارات الدولارات ممن لم ولن يدفعوا زكوات اموالهم من قوارين وهامانات وفراعين هذا العصر؟
اصلاح انفسنا هو خير رد على اي اساءة يتعرض لها رسول الانسانية عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام
رسول المحبة والسلام والرحمة الفياضة والخير لكل البشر
ولكننا نحن الذين فشلنا في التعريف به
في زمن قد يقوم به فتى في الرابعة عشر من عمره
بما لايقوم به عشرات الدعاة والمفكرين

----------

